# American CH Spurgeon Type?



## historyb (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope this is the right place, it is a history type question.

Who would be a CH Spurgeon like preacher in America? I know some famous preachers but I'm not sure about them, ones like DL Moody, Edwards, Billy Sunday but which American preacher of historical times is a good one like CH Spurgeon?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 16, 2007)

Whitfield pretty much was adopted by his American ministry, he even died and was buried Stateside, pre-revolution, his tomb was actually raided by misguided and over-zealous Anglicans that sought to wear his funeral garments and burial possessions as talismans into battle against the British once war broke out.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 16, 2007)

For more 19th century contemporaries you could probably just cite the plethora of intellects that came from Princeton in her prime. Warfield, Hodge etc...


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 16, 2007)

Most of those Princetonians were not known for their preaching, right..but their writing? Spurgeon is known for his preaching primarily. Yes, WHitefield seems to be the closest American counterpart.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2007)

Should preaching be the only focus? Spurgeon was a great pastor. What pastor/preacher of America comes close to being like Spurgeon?

I think the answer is that there is no individual pastor/preacher comes close. I really can't think of anyone.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 16, 2007)

T.T. Shields was called the "Canadian Spurgeon" for a while; but if the conversation between him and Martyn Lloyd-Jones which can be found in v.1 of Iain Murray's biography of Lloyd-Jones is anything to judge by, Shields was a far cry from Spurgeon.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 16, 2007)

py3ak said:


> T.T. Shields was called the "Canadian Spurgeon" for a while; but if the conversation between him and Martyn Lloyd-Jones which can be found in v.1 of Iain Murray's biography of Lloyd-Jones is anything to judge by, Shields was a far cry from Spurgeon.



The great Reformed Baptist preacher Michael Phillips (I really love this guy's preaching), objects to Martyn Lloyd Jones's views concerning TT Shields in this lecture:

SermonAudio.com - Thomas Todhunter Shields 1879


----------



## py3ak (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is some additional information on T.T. Shields. Consider the source, however.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> The great Reformed Baptist preacher Michael Phillips



Is the the fellow who is pastor of Grace church in California?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 17, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > The great Reformed Baptist preacher Michael Phillips
> ...



Yes, that is him.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 17, 2007)

historyb said:


> I hope this is the right place, it is a history type question.
> 
> Who would be a CH Spurgeon like preacher in America? I know some famous preachers but I'm not sure about them, ones like DL Moody, Edwards, Billy Sunday but which American preacher of historical times is a good one like CH Spurgeon?



I am not comparing theological minds, but Billy Graham would have to be close becasue of the amount of people that heard his preaching. OPen air preaching is not common anymore. The multitudes at one even allows one to preach much differently than being in front of 50 people each week.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Excellent preacher!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2007)

I dare say that this thread is proving that there is none like Spurgeon.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 17, 2007)

Billy Graham is not it. Graham is a circuit rider, much like Whitefield. They are not pastors in that sense. 

Of course, Whitefield, was very pastoral in his letters- but that is not the same as a man with a charge who is watching over sheep. Graham and Whitefield attempt(ed) to arouse sheep from slumber, but then move(d) on to other pastures. Spurgeon was a steady pastor. This makes him unique as a great gospel preacher (evangelist) and a pastor. 

Again* * Whitefield's letters (See Haykin's Revived Puritan) were very pastoral, but he was not a pastor.


----------



## ANT (Dec 18, 2007)

I have never seen the likes of any who come close to Spurgeon's oratory skills and eloquence ... But, I have seen men with similar hearts and passion!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 18, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



I would love it if he came to the UK (but especially Northern Ireland), but he needs to be more widely known.


----------

